# Hit it so hard



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, I had to make some of my own after seeing how some people fail miserably at providing proper grammar on their de-motivational posters. (no one specific, but the internet in general)

Please choose you favorite (that means you, Wolfie, since we've been thrown out of the intro thread):








^ That's the original one and I don't think that the object tense is right (or whatever the "it" is). It just doesn't reference the sword correctly.

Two quick shots:








^ I'm inclined to think this doesn't even make sense ... it's just gross. 









^ This last one, I think, references the sword correctly as the subject. Thus if "you" pulled the sword out, "you" would move forward in time. Because that's bangin'.

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

Spades said:


> http://www.meowboxen.net/images/link_hit_aged.jpg


Wins. But only because it's very funny to imagine someone instantly aging 7 years after pulling out.

(I'm no help, sorry)


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

fiasco said:


> Wins. But only because it's very funny to imagine someone instantly aging 7 years after pulling out.
> 
> (I'm no help, sorry)


Nope, that's exactly what I wanted; thank you.

And presumably link would age instantly after pulling out. >_> Gross.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

You know who I'd like to instantly age 7 years? Six :laughing:


----------

